
Show HN: Talent Agency Platform for Software Engineers - sportanova
http://fullJoin.io
======
sportanova
We want to be a full fledged talent agency for software engineers, and the
first thing we're making better for engineers is the interview process. We
help you design your own interview process to best show off your skills.

One of the things that make tech interviews so nondeterministic is that it's
like taking a test where the teacher never told you what to study. With us
you'll know exactly what and how many steps there are in every company's
process, and what to prepare for - from the beginning.

A big part of this is negotiating with companies to create personalized
technical interviews. Maybe you're an expert in Kafka, so you can give a small
presentation on how they could be using it and do a Q&A with the team. Or
you're good at getting up to speed quickly and want to show that off in some
pair programming. We want creative processes that don't leave you feeling like
you just went through a meat grinder.

Companies also want to test your knowledge in some way, so we work with them
to get you a guide of what to prepare for. But no being peppered with random
CS questions - you'll have a company specific guide on what is important to
know for the role, and what you can expect and prepare for in the interview.

This has gotten a little long-winded, but would be interested in talking about
what else sets us apart from Triplebyte / Hired, or anything else that comes
up

